# Woodland Cockapoos



## Pdizzle (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi,

I'm currently looking at different breeders, and curious if anybody has any experience with Woodland Cockapoos http://www.woodlandscockapoos.com
If anyone has a puppy from here I would be really interested to hear if you would recommend them.

Thanks


----------



## jas1996uk (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi, I am also interested in getting a pup from this breeder. Would love to know how your experience was! 
Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

They say the right stuff about raising in the home but I can't see much mention of health tests and personally I do not find the Cockapoo Club Of GB any mark of quality as it is primarily a marketing tool set up by breeders to sell their pups


----------

